# 66 LeMans Trunk Hinges, Aftermarket



## Aika1 (May 31, 2018)

I have been lurking the forums for a while now amassing information for my build (66 Pontiac LeMans Restomod), and have not seen any information on aftermarket trunk hinges specifically. I'm seriously considering putting Ring Brothers or Eddie Motorsports billet hood hinges on the vehicle just so I never have to look at them again, but would love to add new hinges to my trunk since mine are currently jerry-rigged to work (torsion bar stuff). I'd love to see gas-strut hinges. Is there compatibility with the firebirds of a certain generation? Perhaps the Chevelles? do the trunk holes align? help! 

Thanks for being such a great resource thus far, fellas!


----------



## Aika1 (May 31, 2018)

I bought Ring Brothers hinges, the Chevelle ones. I'll see how well they work. Marissa at Ring Brothers is an absolute gem. Call her.


----------

